# Mountainbike - Saioneröffnung 29.-30. 03. 2014 in Forchheim



## traileruli (23. März 2014)

29.-30. 03. 2014 Mountainbike-Saisoneröffnung von Trail-on mit Schrauberkurs, Fahrtechniktraining und Ganztagestour:

Samstag 29.03:
*10.00 - 12.00 Uhr Schrauberkurs* für unterwegs.
Anmeldung und Kursgebühr unter http://www.vhs-forchheim.de/programm/kursdetails.php?knr=FO728&setstyle=big
*13.30 - 17.00 Uhr Fahrtechnikkurs* im Kellerwald. Hierbei kannst du dein eingerostetetes Fahrkönnen aufbessern. Kursgebühr 10,-€, anmelden unter http://trail-on.de/kontakt/

Sonntag 30.03:
*10.00 - 17.00 Uhr traillastige Mountainbiketour
an der Hankante der Wiesent entlang bis tief in die Fränkische Schweiz. Je nach Leistungstand der Gruppe können wir bis zur Mündung der Aufsess kommen, bevor wir umkehren. Mittagspause mit Einkehr ist eingeplant.
Tourbeitrag: 15,-€ anmelden unter http://trail-on.de/kontakt/

Über eure rege Teilnahme freuen wir uns....Weitersagen...
Gruß Traileruli.



Mountainbike Saisoneröffnung
Samstag um 10:00 bis Sonntag 17.00 Uhr
Trail-on Bike & Outdoor Sports 
91301 Forchheim
Bamberger Str.62, 
mail: [email protected]
web: www.trail-on.de
tel.09191-7169724


----------



## traileruli (26. März 2014)

Hallo Mountainbiker aus der Region Franken, das Wetter am Samstag und Sonntag soll schön werden! 
Wer noch am Fahrtechniktraining oder der Sonntagstour durch die Fränkische teilnehmen will, bitte anmelden. 
Gruß Trailer Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (27. März 2014)

@traileruli
Hallo Uli,
ein paar Details zu Deinem Vorhaben wären hilfreich für meine Entscheidungsfindung.

Techniktraining
Gleichgewicht üben oder doch eher 'wie finde ich die optimale Linie auf meinem neu gefundenem S5-Trial'?

Tour
Lockere Tour mit meinem 160mm Enduro (800hm, 30km) oder flotte Runde auf dem CC-bike (1500hm,60km)?

Denke Du weisst schon was ich meine.
Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## traileruli (27. März 2014)

Moin Dorsdn, was soll ich sagen... 
-Mein fahrtechniktraining an diesem Tag hat weniger mit "wie lerne ich mit dem bike umgehen" zu tun, sondern ich stecke im kellerwald Sektionen ab und da kannst du mit meiner Hilfestellung und Unterstützung versuchen fehlerfrei durchzufahren (eben so wie man Trailfahren und Fahrsichherheit auf dem Trail wieder aneignet). Da ich andem Tag jedem gerecht werden muß, wirds einfachere und schwerere Sektionen geben und wem's nicht reicht, der kann sich selber mit mir was zusammenbauen.
- Die Tour wird auf jedenfall traillastig, je nach dem wieviele und wer kommt können es auch zwei touren werden. Ich fahr auch mit dem Enduro, aber 800Hm könnens schnell mal werden in der Fränkischen.
Eine CC Veranstaltung wirds sicher nicht!
Mountainbiken halt...
Gruß Uli


----------



## Dorsdn (27. März 2014)

traileruli schrieb:


> Moin Dorsdn, was soll ich sagen...
> -Mein fahrtechniktraining an diesem Tag hat weniger mit "wie lerne ich mit dem bike umgehen" zu tun, sondern ich stecke im kellerwald Sektionen ab und da kannst du mit meiner Hilfestellung und Unterstützung versuchen fehlerfrei durchzufahren (eben so wie man Trailfahren und Fahrsichherheit auf dem Trail wieder aneignet). Da ich andem Tag jedem gerecht werden muß, wirds einfachere und schwerere Sektionen geben und wem's nicht reicht, der kann sich selber mit mir was zusammenbauen.
> - Die Tour wird auf jedenfall traillastig, je nach dem wieviele und wer kommt können es auch zwei touren werden. Ich fahr auch mit dem Enduro, aber 800Hm könnens schnell mal werden in der Fränkischen.
> Eine CC Veranstaltung wirds sicher nicht!
> ...



Ok - erst mal danke für die Infos.
Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## otti44 (27. März 2014)

Das passende Fahrrad hast ja zumindest schon mal. Kann eigentlich nix mehr schiefgehen, Dorsdn.


----------



## Dorsdn (28. März 2014)

.


----------



## traileruli (31. März 2014)

So, der erster Tag begann um 10.00 Uhr mit dem Schrauberkurs, der konnte wegen des schönen Wetters draußen stattfinden. War gut besucht und hoffentlich ist jetzt jeder gerüstet, wenns mal unterwegs pannt.
Des Fahrtechniktraining fand in forchheimer Kellerwald statt. Nach einigen Einübungen konnte die Teilnehmer in abgesteckten Sektionen schwereres Gelände unter die Räder nehmen. Zum Schluß surfen wir noch einige Trails ab und schaften um 17.00 Uhr eine Punktlandung am Bierkeller zur verdienten Brotzeit. Bei dem Wetter war die Eröffnung der Bikesaison ein Genuss!


----------



## traileruli (31. März 2014)

Hi, die Mountainbiketour am Sonntag am 30.03.2014 zu unserer Saisoneröffnung war wunderbar! Leider etwas schwache belegt, nahmen nur 5 wache, nicht kranke Biker (schade für die Uhrumstellungsverschläfer und die krankgemeldeten Fahrtechniktrainierer vom Vortag) die Trails an der Hangkantre oberhalb des Wiesenttals in Angriff. Anfangs mußten wir die erste schwere Etappe nehmen: Warten und Kaffeetrinken, da wir auf einige angekündigte Gäste warten wollten die anscheined die Uhrumstellung nicht verkraftet hatten (welche aber nicht kamen). Deshalb gings auch erst um 11.15 Uhr los nach Pretzfeld auf dem Radweg, dort sind wir aufgestiegen zum Judenfriedhof, hoch auf die Platte auf Trails an der Hangkante zur Wiesent hin, über den Schlüsselstein, Wallerwarte oberhalb von Ebermannstadt, am Zuckerhut vorbei zur Wartleiten und zur Burgruine Neideck bei Streitberg. Wir machten an jedem Aussichtspunkt halt, fuhren gemütlich dahin und tankten Sonne. In Muggendorf habe wir unser "Mittagessen" um 15.00 Uhr an der Wiesent in einem Biergarten "genossen" (wenn man 1, 1/2 std warten auf Futter als geniesen bezeichen kann). Essen war aber gut. Danach rollten wir noch den halbhohen Trail von Muggendorf über die Klarasruh, Muschelquelle, Streitberg, Binghöhle bis nach Gasseldorf. Hier trafen wir auf den Leinleiterbach, dem folgend zu den Wiesentauen bei Rotenbühl wir nach Ebermannstadt abbogen. Ab hier gings dann gemütlich der Abendsonne entgegen auf dem Radweg nach Forchheim zurück. SCHEEE woars! Danke an alle, war ein überaus schönes Bike-Saisonopening. Jetzt kanns losgehen!


----------

